# Alardy goats from Masarra farms.



## Naef hajaya (Jan 29, 2011)

Alardy goats from Masarra farms from Saudi arabia


----------



## julieq (Jan 29, 2011)

Those ears are something else!  Love the photo of the goat in front of the TV.  Ours occasionally have a radio going in the barn, but I've never thought of getting them a TV...


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm seriously pondering moving to the Middle East so I can have some of these goats.

OK, not really....but DARN IT, I wish they'd let me import them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2011)

I love their long ears and fiber!


----------



## themrslove (Jan 29, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I love their long ears and fiber!


Me too!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 29, 2011)

Wowzers - lovin' those ears!!!


----------



## dkosh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love 'em! I want some!!!!


----------



## puredelite (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting photos of the sheep and goats from your part of the world. Really are beautiful animals, bring some over to the US! You would have no problem at all selling them.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 29, 2011)

Are the goats kept in this room with the rugs and cushions and curtains and TV? Or just brought in for photos...? They're sure making an awful mess on that rug!


----------



## Naef hajaya (Jan 29, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Are the goats kept in this room with the rugs and cushions and curtains and TV? Or just brought in for photos...? They're sure making an awful mess on that rug!


hahaha No it is just for photos


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are very pretty! I love the way they look like the old english sheep dogs.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 30, 2011)

They sort of look like Afghan hounds to me.


----------

